# Getting back into gaming



## mrblu (Apr 20, 2013)

I used to play tons of WoW and Diablo. I just recently have some free time on my hands and I have been trying to pick a game to play. I really want to play gta V when it comes out but thats going to be half a year or so. So what game should I pick up. Ive been looking at ign and gamestop all day trying to figure out what PC to get and im stumped. Tempted to start back playing diablo 3 maybe or WoW if I can not find something else. Was tempted to try skyrim out but I dunno..

any suggestions.


----------



## vilify (Apr 20, 2013)

great reviews on bioshock and tomb raider. yet to play either though.
dark souls is a good game to get you pissed off.

i am too waiting on GTA. Cant come soon enough


----------



## Orlandocb (Apr 20, 2013)

Bioshock has one of the greatest stories in all of games, however it lacks in game mechanics kind of mad i payed $60 for it. But i like Guild Wars 2, i used to play WoW for years too. Theres some other quality MMO's out there. Honestly one of the best places to browse games is from Steam. And i build my computer save a lot of money, since they charge $50 just to stick some RAM in


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm so far behind on games, just like most movies and tv shows I don't experience them until a good year or more after they have been released. 

I'm just starting Fallout 3 New Vegas, Borderlands 2 after. 

I heard Diablo III is destined for the Hall of Shame. 

As for MMORPG games no clue. I barely have time for single-player games.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2013)

Borderlands 2 is pretty good.


----------



## sunni (Apr 20, 2013)

tomb raider was awesomeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Depends what games youre looking for , i really enjoy campaign games sometimes and than others i really enjoy a good fps or mmo.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (Apr 20, 2013)

Warframe!!


----------



## brotherjericho (Apr 20, 2013)

Give in to the Skyrim temptation, you can get at least 60 hours of entertainment.


----------



## mrblu (Apr 21, 2013)

yeah i got a new pc last year when planetside 2 beta was released and i bought like a 200 dollar video card and slapped in it so it can play any game out. il probably pick up skyrim and maybe dabble in wow till gta 5 comes out. my friend said the mods in skyrim make it good still. i played so much planetside 2 beta i never played it when it was actually released..cus i was tired of it already lol. 

and yeah i played diablo 3 on release and it was pretty crappy. i tried it again after they released paragon levels and i have a hardcore character thats paragon 41 and a normal character thats paragon 50 but the shit gets boring. i thought making money off the AH would make it bareable but the chinese farmers broke that system pretty quick.


----------



## brotherjericho (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, I was sorely disappointed in D3. I played D1 and D2 for hours on end back years ago, but just couldn't get the same enjoyment out of D3.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Apr 21, 2013)

Why dont we all just fucking play Runescape?!?!?!?


----------



## mewk69 (Apr 23, 2013)

Really dunno if skyrim'll be your thing. I know it is technically awesome and all. but sounds to me like you're more realtime strategy or action rpg stuff... but best i can play on my pc is age of empires or populous... tho i'm thinkin check out some of the reviews of the new sim city, the docm77 longplays are pretty telling of how it works, maybe that could be your bag... potential to be an enormous time-sink. tho back to skyrim, it's pretty damn slow, lots of first person walking and dying and retracing because you forgot to save. and buying and selling... oh and talking... so much talking. i've got it sat on my games pile, probably about 10hours in and nowhere in the main storyline really... but i just can't get the enthusiasm to jump back into it... just sayin... bit stoned.


----------



## thetester (Apr 23, 2013)

I wouldn't bother going back to WoW. It is pretty much the same old stuff. It may be fun to play again for a month or two for the sake of nostalgia but that is about it. If you like FPS's I'd recommend BF3. I play on PS3 but it is even better on PC.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 23, 2013)

BF4 comes out in the fall


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 23, 2013)

Gauntlet.


----------



## Ganju (Apr 23, 2013)

Try RaiderZ and league of Legends fun fun and diablo 3 is a pos game the new dev team blows balls..


i find RaiderZ fun as hell man and if u liked wow i bet you love it.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Apr 24, 2013)

Quakelive.com is free and awesome.


----------



## Coho (Apr 28, 2013)

Still doing EQ2.. Skyrim was entertaining for a bit.


----------



## bizarrojohnson (Apr 29, 2013)

Skyrim, Nino Kuni, BF3 and 4 when it drops.


----------



## mewk69 (May 9, 2013)

Dark Souls is causing me such pleasurable grief at the moment. I'm only a couple hours in, and to be honest I've made hardly any headway. But it keeps you coming back in a way I've not experienced since Tomb Raider on the PS1. The 'save points' are a long way between each other, and the swordplay relies so heavily on skill that it makes you feel like you've really accomplished something when you hack thru a bunch of dudes. It is primo stressful tho, 30mins at a time is about the most I can handle at the moment.


----------



## jeff1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Play wow !!!


----------



## ShazMo09 (Jun 5, 2013)

Not sure if anyone said this yet but try DayZ.

Its a mod for Arma II. You gotta buy Arma II: Combined Operations which is Arma II and Arma II: Operation Arrorhead. Look it up. Its an experience that is very fresh and new. I spent a hell of alot of time playing DayZ just for the simple fact it is a new idea in the gaming industry...Very unique gaming experience.


----------



## sunni (Jun 5, 2013)

ShazMo09 said:


> Not sure if anyone said this yet but try DayZ.
> 
> Its a mod for Arma II. You gotta buy Arma II: Combined Operations which is Arma II and Arma II: Operation Arrorhead. Look it up. Its an experience that is very fresh and new. I spent a hell of alot of time playing DayZ just for the simple fact it is a new idea in the gaming industry...Very unique gaming experience.


blah dayz got old quick


----------



## GOD HERE (Jun 5, 2013)

Fallout 3. Best game ever made.


----------



## mewk69 (Jun 6, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> Fallout 3. Best game ever made.


I think I put about 70 hours into Fallout 3... I've gotta head back there sometime, and clear a few more missions off. I gave my sister a copy about a year ago now, and it's still her most played game. I reckon she's put around 200 hours, if not more, into that. Seriously immersive, and after spending a good few weeks with Skyrim, I gotta say, Fallout 3 still kicks the living daylights outa Skyrim.


----------



## cannawizard (Jun 6, 2013)

Skyrim was cool, but i think the boss fights were a lil too easy~

did anyone go with living in the hotel route (if you chose to blow up the town w/ the left over A-bomb)? felt bad for the zombie looking chick outside after the explosion.
overall F3 was fun, good replay value too


----------



## GOD HERE (Jun 6, 2013)

mewk69 said:


> I think I put about 70 hours into Fallout 3... I've gotta head back there sometime, and clear a few more missions off. I gave my sister a copy about a year ago now, and it's still her most played game. I reckon she's put around 200 hours, if not more, into that. Seriously immersive, and after spending a good few weeks with Skyrim, I gotta say, Fallout 3 still kicks the living daylights outa Skyrim.


Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## mewk69 (Jun 10, 2013)

Nobody's mentioned Portal 2 yet?

For someone trying to find a way back into gaming, this is beautiful. No time limits, no bad guys running after you n gunnin you down. Just heavy duty puzzles with nothing but the aid of the sexiest 'weapon' in videogames... The portal gun.


----------



## g00sEgg (Jun 11, 2013)

League of Legends, BF3, and def. check out the steam games. Lots of good choices.


----------

